# Shawnee Lake???



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody ever fish Shawnee Lake in Jamestown, Ohio?

I have blindly accepted an invitation from a resident to join the Tuesday night bass tourney as his partner. I haven't targeted bass in several years, but used to be a die hard basser. I thought it would be fun to fish with a good friend each week.

Any general information on the lake or tips would be appreciated.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It's been 10-12 years, but one of the local residents that was in the weekly tourneys had awsome luck on PINK baits. PINK PowerBait Worms, PINK Man's Crankbaits, etc.... It's been a while but he always kept our stock of PINK items very low. I am not kidding at all. If I am not mistaken the actual Berkley Color Code was BUBBLEGUM.


----------

